# Gewicht > Overgewicht >  Ervaringen met Simpel Slank?

## Bernt

Wie heeft er hier ervaringen met Simpel Slank van Bernard Favier? Het verhaal over hormonen klinkt wel logisch, maar ik twijfel toch of het niet een hoax is...

----------


## Bernt

Ik kom niet verder dan deze marketingstukjes als ik zoek op ervaringen.... Ik hoor heel graag echte ervaringen van jullie

https://www.facebook.com/puurfiguur/
http://gezonder-afvallen.nl/afval-ti...pdf-ervaringen

----------

